# Should I buy a used Epik Empire sub?



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a chance to buy an Epik Empire sub. It would cost me about $700 used. Is that too much for this sub? And what would I do if the amp or a driver went bad?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

l300lover said:


> I have a chance to buy an Epik Empire sub. It would cost me about $700 used. Is that too much for this sub? And what would I do if the amp or a driver went bad?


Way too much. With the company out of business, and the fact their amps are suspect, $250-$300 is perhaps all it's worth. And that would be for a relatively new one.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Would this earthquake sub match up against an SVS pb12 pluis?
http://www.amazon.com/Earthquake-So...ef=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=172282&s=electronics


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

l300lover said:


> Would this earthquake sub match up against an SVS pb12 pluis?
> http://www.amazon.com/Earthquake-So...ef=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=172282&s=electronics


Earthquake is a small niche player, and they adamantly refuse to submit units for review, so it might be difficult to find much first hand knowledge of their products. If there are any owners at HTS perhaps one of them will response and provide some insight.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

How much bass are you expecting out of your subwoofer system?

...


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Geraldo29 said:


> I have BIC America F12 12-Inch 475-Watt Front Firing Powered Subwoofer, I really enjoy listening to music.


Have fun - continue to enjoy


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

l300lover said:


> I have a chance to buy an Epik Empire sub. It would cost me about $700 used. Is that too much for this sub? And what would I do if the amp or a driver went bad?


I would skip that Epik subwoofer

A serious good price from MB Quart >>
Vera 12 inch subwoofer - big and heavy, weighs over 100 lbs
and comes with a remote control for volume control
http://shop.mbquart.com/p/vs1swm?pp=24


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

l300lover said:


> I have a chance to buy an Epik Empire sub. It would cost me about $700 used. Is that too much for this sub? And what would I do if the amp or a driver went bad?


Yes $700 would be too much. You can get a new HSU VTF3 MK4 for $759 shipped. HSU makes excellent subs.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

We need to know what your needs are?

Size of room and what your expectations are.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

asere said:


> Yes $700 would be too much. You can get a new HSU VTF3 MK4 for $759 shipped. HSU makes excellent subs.


I was thinking along the same lines, why go for something used with questionable reliability when there are excellent choices in the OPs budget range ?
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/cylinder/pc12-nsd#.UxNhOH-9KSM 
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html 
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/sealed-box/sb-2000


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> A serious good price from MB Quart >>
> Vera 12 inch subwoofer - big and heavy, weighs over 100 lbs
> and comes with a remote control for volume control
> http://shop.mbquart.com/p/vs1swm?pp=24



Is that stuff legit? I don't mean the company -- I've heard of them before -- but the original prices. Seems like almost everything is 80-90% off, which is making my you-know-what sensor go off.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

theJman said:


> Is that stuff legit? I don't mean the company -- I've heard of them before -- but the original prices. Seems like almost everything is 80-90% off, which is making my you-know-what sensor go off.


Yes the stuff is legit - MB Quart has poor marketing in the USA.

In 2005, the sub was $2,500 - prices tend to increase as the years 
go buy - even NHT raises prices

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/mbquart_vera_vs1f.htm

Sound and vision did a review on the Vera line - however, for some
silly reason, decided not to review the subwoofer.
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/mb-quart-vera-vs-1f-speaker-system

Speaker measurements here - the Vera speakers have good bass measurements
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/mb-quart-vera-vs-1f-speaker-system-ht-labs-measures

Another review and with the subwoofer here - Good comments on the subwoofer
http://hometheaterreview.com/mb-quart-vera-series-speaker-ensemble-reviewed/

MB Quart like Canton can make some good stuff


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

As others have said - stay away from the Empire unless you can get it for $300 or less.

Look at the options listed by chasint.

It would really help if you listed budget, room size, and expectations.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> Yes the stuff is legit - MB Quart has poor marketing in the USA.


Yikes, they're charging 2 bills to ship the VS1SWM! :yikes: Their website lists the weight as 80 pounds, so I checked FedEx to see what it would cost to ship a 90 pound package from MBquart's zip code to mine, and it came back as $77. Guess they've decided to make some of their money back by charging about 300% of actual cost. Pity too, because that's unique enough for me to consider giving one a try...


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

theJman said:


> Yikes, they're charging 2 bills to ship the VS1SWM! :yikes: Their website lists the weight as 80 pounds, so I checked FedEx to see what it would cost to ship a 90 pound package from MBquart's zip code to mine, and it came back as $77. Guess they've decided to make some of their money back by charging about 300% of actual cost. Pity too, because that's unique enough for me to consider giving one a try...


Yes shipping is expensive for that one - however, much cheaper than
the origional $2,500 list price. The former close-out price, use to be
around $1000

It still looks like a solid subwoofer - one owner picked the Vera sub over
their SVS sub - due to the overall good musical quality. >> However for
movies, the SVS did hit a little better. 

Their MB Quart Alexxa mid-line subwoofer has sold out. The shipping price
on that sub was $75.

I have a pair of their former high-end Vera VS05 bookshelf speakers coming
to me. They weigh 26 lbs each - use to cost around $2,500 a pair. They are
now $450, plus $75 shipping.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> I have a pair of their former high-end Vera VS05 bookshelf speakers coming
> to me. They weigh 26 lbs each - use to cost around $2,500 a pair. They are
> now $450, plus $75 shipping.


If you would, PM me with your thoughts. I'm curious to hear what you think of them.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

theJman said:


> If you would, PM me with your thoughts. I'm curious to hear what you think of them.


I will send you some info


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

l300lover said:


> I have a chance to buy an Epik Empire sub. It would cost me about $700 used. Is that too much for this sub? And what would I do if the amp or a driver went bad?


As others have mentioned, the Epic subs had reliability problems and the company folded. They are a good sounding sub, put they tend to not last long. 

$700 is a good prices point for subs. It is difficult to recommend one for you without knowing the room size and characteristics (open to other rooms or sealed), and what you are going to use it for (music or movies) and how loud you want the sound to be.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

The thread started on the first of March, 2014.

Today is the eleventh of March, 2014. The last time the OP posted, was the first of March, 2014.

My point, maybe threads the OP hasn't responded to within seven days, due to lack of interest, should have their ticket punched.

...:huh:

(just saying, i consider it rude to ask a question and not mother hen your own thread)

...:T


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

MB Quart use to make excellent stuff, some of the best speakers available for cars in the mid and early 90's. They several years later they were bought out and their products went into the crapper. They went from a high end car company to a company that competes with audiovox and boss..... From what I recall they moved production from its German manufacturing facility to somewhere much cheaper. The employees at the old manufacturing site then started their own company employing many of the old MB Quart designs.... If I recall German maestro is the name of the new company. I forget if they just do car or if its both home and car.....

US marketing at least for car audio is poor due to poor products.....


----------

